

How do you process credit cards? - sam

We are going to be processing credit cards for our customers who pay us a monthly fee to be listed on our site. They pay a few $K per month, and the volume of subscribers is pretty low &#60; 10 right now. I just talked to Bank of America and they want to charge us $250 setup fee + $30/mo for Cybersource+Bank of America online merchant account. On top of that is 2.12% for MC/Visa and 3.35% for AMEX/rewards cards.<p>Has anyone found any other decent options to process cards online?
======
e1ven
People certainly may post what they're looking at now, but in the past, these
have been the solutions:

    
    
      http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12010
      http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=93320
      http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/753-ask-37signals-how-do-you-process-credit-cards
      http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=101340
    
    
    
    
    

[This post is a FSQ - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=97491> ]

